# P22 [email protected]



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Being that I live in Lexington, Bud's gun shop is just down the road, and is also where I shoot. I didn't buy my P99c there, but they had a P22 black 3.5" barrel in the display case with the Walther Top Mount II red dot scope. I held it and couldn't resist. For the price of 50 rounds for the P99c, I could get 500 for the .22LR, so definitely a good plinker. I'm also getting my dad's .22 rifle redone for Christmas so we can finally go rabbit and squirrel hunting together.


----------

